# dilation and curettage



## luluburger (Oct 5, 2012)

If a 6 week postpartum pt has D&C for retained products of conception would you use 58120 or 59160?


----------



## kathy5598 (Oct 5, 2012)

luluburger said:


> If a 6 week postpartum pt has D&C for retained products of conception would you use 58120 or 59160?


Book says to use 59160 if D&C is due to postpartum hem Make sure documentation supports and use 59160


----------

